# How to hobble.



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

This year I plan on doing a pack trip through the White Mountains of New Hampshire and will need to graze the horses when we get to the campsite. Usually I just drop the lead line and let him graze but this year I would like the added security of being able to hobble him. Never had a reason to hobble before but would like to start doing it now. Any input on how to train the horse for this would be greatly appreciated.

All the horses will be HiLined at night, hobbling is for grazing only.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hobbling is not difficult and the horses pick it up very quickly.

the first time that I hobble a horse, I make I can keep him under my control. So I usually leave a lead on him and put the hobbles on. If the horse doesn't move on his own, I will ask him to move a few steps by pulling on the lead rope. Make sure you are clear, as they may stumble and lunge forward as they learn. If they get excited, I have the lead and stop any further movement.

I almost alway intro hobbles when the horse is hungry and standing in an area of lots of grass. So their motivation is to eat, not run off. Once I'm comfortable that the horse knows he is hobbled and is more interested in eating, I remove the lead and let them just graze, They will experment with moving in the hobbles as the search out grass. I am fine with them just hoping around, What I don't want it paniced race across the meadow.

Using just the standard two front legg'd hobbles, You horse can still out run you, But they tire quickly and won't go far. A 3 legged hobble will secure the more adventuresome horses. 

The biggest problem with hobbles is rubbing the leg and causing sores. Never use nylon rope for hobbles. I do use the occassional nylon flat belt for hobbles. Get them in the wider widths, 1.5" to 2" wide. Prefer a wide leather strap.

A large soft cotton rope makes a good hobble. Watch fleece and other very soft materials as they collect burs and foxtails etc that can rub inside the hobbles. I prefer the leather because ot doesn't collect burs.


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info, good idea about training while they are hungry.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Where do you position the hobbles? Just below the fetlock and above the hoof? Or just above the fetlock?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The type of hobbles that I use, Don't tighten up that tight, So they always drop and rest on top of the hoof.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to guide pack trips into the Colorado rockies. I used *three way hobbles* as horses in front hobbles can learn to run faster than you can pretty quickly.

I would suggest you check these out. There's nothing worse than chasing a smart horse for miles down a trail. Been there....done that!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the links

Pack Equipment-Pack Scale-Feedbag-Cowboy Bedroll-Horse Hobbles

Three Way Hobbles Bell Boots Horse Equipment Stable HorseLoverZ.com


http://www.cowboyshowcase.com/three_way_hobbling.htm


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

One of the tricks to using hobbles is to keep an eye on the horses. I know that my horses will graze for pretty much 60 minutes. When I hobble and turn out, I look at my watch and give the horses their hour. 40 minutes or so into that hour, I start glancing at my horses, As long as their heads are down and they are focused on eating, I leave them. But when their heads come up and they start looking around I know it's time to collect them and put them back on the high line.

When they are not absolutely focused on eating, One of them is going to get into trouble. They are going to start exploring for new grass, they might decide they want to head back to the truck, etc. I almost always carry a small amount of grain into the back country, When I want to collect them, I rattle the grain and give each horse a handfull. It has become a ritual with my horses and they even come looking for their grain when they are done grazing. There is no chasing them to collect them.

We usually hobble and let the horses graze for an hour in the morning while we cook breakfast and break camp. During our lunch stop and again an hour in the evening. Of course any stops along the trail to check a map or take photos is ok for the horses to grab any grass with in reach.

Horses hobbled during lunch


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Painted, you are right about the 60 minute grazing window. You can always spot that certain expression on a horse's face when they are bored with eating and is looking for something else to do. 

Best not to ignore that!!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Well Painted, I took your advice and hobbled my horse today. She did real well. Took her out on the trail to get her a little tired and hungry. Hobbled her on the lawn so she could stay interested in the grass and not freak out. First time anyone around me has hobbled a horse so we all stuck around to watch. No freak outs, and I think she learned a new pilate move 








She did move around a lot, but kind of kept the front feet in one spot.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

And she will continue to learn until she can run faster in hobbles than you can. But you know that you can safely hobble her if needed. I do it a lot for lunch stops. While I eat a sandwich, Hobble the horse and let them graze. Carry a cup of grain, and when you are done with lunch, rattle the grain in a cup or other container and she will learn to come to you after lunch.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nokota: Im glad your hobbling expeirence worked out. im thinking about trying my horse and seeing how she does. oh an by the way I loved the picture! it's too funny.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Painted, On other forums it was suggested that in the beginning, tie a lead rope from the hobbles to the ring on the halter under the chin. Make it only long enough that the head can go up as high as the withers. This prevents them from throwing their head up which allows them to pick the front feet up high enough to move quickly. Do this in the first half to dozen hobble training exercises and they will learn to not try to move out too much. Any thoughts on this idea?

Jwells. Good luck, my mare did great with it. Only struggled twice, but I think the green grass had her attention. Back feet kept moving forward but she kept the front planted and actually was grazing in a circle pivoting on her front feet.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have no idea if that would or wouldnot teach them not to run. Horses learn as youngster that the halter will hold them, Even though as full grown strong, they could probably drag you by a lead rope. 

I don't mind that mine know how to run with hobbles. I just keep an eye on them and when they stop focusing on the grass, it's time to collect them.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

''tie a lead rope from the hobbles to the ring on the halter under the chin. Make it only long enough that the head can go up as high as the withers. This prevents them from throwing their head up which allows them to pick the front feet up high enough to move quickly"

I'd suggest being very careful doing this, I saw this tried a couple of times and the results were disasterous. The horse skinned the hide right off of its legs pulling up to get loose.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Nakota, I love that pic! It has given me courage so I might try this with my horse. She's pretty quiet, so if you can do it, so can I 

I don't think I can do this in the paddock though. It's very muddy. Painted - have you any experience with hobbles in mud? I don't think my horses would be able to move.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The first couple of times you do it, Put them in an area that has lots of green grass and do it when the horses are hungry. They will worry more about eating the grass and not worry about the hobbles.

I'm not one to put my horses at risk just to use hobbles. They are just a tool that allows me to let the horses graze, while I do something else and watch them from the corner of my eye vs holding their lead rope.

Bob has watched me just let my horses graze with the lead rope dragging while I ate lunch. I stayed close and watched, but sat in the shade while the horses grazed in front of me. Hobble are the same. Just a method to exert some control over the horses to remind them that I'm near and I expect them to not run off.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Nokota, I'd think that with a rope from hobbles to halter they'd step over it when grazing. Mr. Big could deal with that. The Mrs big mare couldn't--she'd go balistic when the rope came up on the back of her leg. So it's something to be care of if you decide to try it.

I kind of like Painted's attitude: when they are more interested in moving than eating it's time to have them do something else.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

bbsmfg, you are probably right about that. The forum I read that on is one that is frequented by a lot of ranchers, and that was the advice posted by one of them. I wasn't to sure about it and did not do it. I was going to hobble again today on the grass, but ran out of time.

Northern Mama. I kind of pre prepped my horse to the actual hobbling. I took a long lunge line that is thick soft cotton. I grabbed one end and part way up and put the loop behind her fetlock. I lifted her leg straight in front of her and then curled behind her to get used to having something around her fetlock and to give to the pressure. I did this a half dozen times in the days leading to hobbling. I hope I explained it well enough but the idea is you can let go of the end if they freak and prevent a wreck while getting them used to restraint around the fetlock.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

The first time I hobbled Mr. Big in the corral I just left him at the feeder. He did fine--but he didn't go anywhere, either.

The second time I hobbled him away from the feeder so he'd have to move around. Eventually, I actually led him around the corral so he'd get used to walking with hobbles on. But, shortly after I hobbled him and before he got used to being restrained he came close to a wreck. He started moving forward, got his front feet tangled up (no big surprise) and "hopped" his back feet forward to regain his balance. Except he hopped his back feet almost into a line with his front feet so he had to balance on a very narrow support. As he teetered and tottered he gave me a look that said "Now, Dad, why did you do this to me?" It was pretty funny.

Fortunately, he got it figured out without landing on either nose nor rump. And then had the hang of it and could get around OK.

The last time I hobbled him was the first time in the field. I left him grazing for a bit while I took some pictures and wandered around. I didn't really have anything to do, I just wanted him to forage in hobbles a bit.

Now I carry them with me and will use them periodically to let him forage and to give me a break. But, as Painted says, I'll still keep an eye on him--just in case he decides to wander off.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

The best place I've found to put them on the first time is an enclosed box stall. Put I don't hobble with the idea of them moving around at all, with them on. I hobble to keep them standing completely still. No moving around at all. If I hobble in the grass, I expect them to stand still. They can graze, but only in one spot.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I figure they are going to want/need to move in hobbles at some point. So they'd best know how. If all they've ever done is stand still the first step is likely to be pretty hard on them! And there WILL be a first step--caused by a lightening bolt, a thunder clap, a motorcycle roaring by, something.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I keep the lead on them the first time or two that I hobble them. I ask them to take a few steps. If they freak out, I've got the lead rope to control them. Make sure to stand to the side, so they don't crash into you as they stumble.

And yes, they give me a strange look when I ask them to move. "You've tied my feet together and and now you want me to follow you?"

What I don't want, is to turn them loose 300 yards away from their herd and have them try to run back to the herd with hobbles on.

My horses have learned to move their front feet the extent of the hobbles. All 8-12" at a time and slowly move across and area that they are grazing. They have also learned to pick up their front end and pivot or lunge to get larger distances


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

What is the best way to hobble? Front feet? Back feet? One side? Do you use the same hobbles for all three?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I talked to a trainer aquaintance today and he gave me some tips. Also this link: Hobble HowTo . I haven't read the whole thing through yet, but what I've read is good.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I just hobble the front. Alison likes the 3 legged hobbles. Opinions will vary just like preference for Ford vs Chevy


----------

